
Game Cheating Tutorial (Part 2): Pokemon Strings Adventures - itay_garin
http://www.garin.io/game-cheating-tutorial-02
======
itay_garin
Part 2 of my last post about cheating Pokemon Fire Red.

You're more than welcome to ask me any questions here :)

